# Wertschätzung Rocky mountain Blizzard



## OKAY1907 (12. Juni 2020)

Habe ein Rocky Mountain Blizzard aus dem Jahr 1994  . Was hat das Bike noch einen Wert ein Freund hat mir 140€ Angeboten


----------



## --- (12. Juni 2020)

Du kannst dir sicher vorstellen das der Wert vor allem vom Zustand abhängt? Das fängt schon bei Rahmen und Gabel an. Den Rest kann man leichter ersetzen aber eine vernünftige Gabel mit 1 1/8" findest du halt quasi keine mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OKAY1907 (12. Juni 2020)

Das ist das Bike


----------



## OKAY1907 (12. Juni 2020)

Was kann ich dafür verlangen ?


----------



## Heikibike (12. Juni 2020)

Das gehört in den Classic Bereich und dort findet sich bestimmt ein Liebhaber, der auch bereit ist, deutlich mehr als 140,-  € zu bezahlen....
Ich würde mir unbedingt hier mit ein paar besseren Bildern noch einmal eine Einschätzung holen: Wertermittlung

P.S. Ich wage mal eine Ferndiagnose, bei der Gabel fehlt vielleicht nur Luft....


----------

